# BULKING .....THE MEAT OF CHAMPIONS !!!!!



## Guest (Oct 25, 2008)

x


----------



## MXMAD (Oct 11, 2007)

I hate spam

Both kinds that is :lol:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

:spam: is wrong :no:


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2008)

x


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2008)

x


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

:lol: lol please stop


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

PMSL!!! Reps mate ---> SPAM SUSHI!!!!!!


----------



## dsldude (Sep 11, 2008)

The only time spam tastes good is when your on a

camping trip its a cold morning and your frying it up

with a few fried eggs on a gas stove.


----------



## recc (Apr 27, 2008)

love spam! cold or cooked in sandwich is delicious. The fairly high salt and fat content worry me though so i keep it for a treat.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2009)

7 grams protein for 3/4 of a gram of sodium, yeah thanks but no thanks!


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

glad i gave it up in time then...used to get spam when we was kids,kind of like...thats what we got,your eating it!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2009)

x


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2009)

x


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2009)

x


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2009)

x


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Anything thats glued together, not intact and looks like an abomanation is enough to stich my lips together.

This explains why "bulking" has gone straight out the window today.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Man:	You sit here, dear.

Wife:	All right.

Man:	Morning!

Waitress:	Morning!

Man:	Well, what've you got?

Waitress:	Well, there's egg and bacon; egg sausage and bacon; egg and spam; egg bacon and spam; egg bacon sausage and spam; spam bacon sausage and spam; spam egg spam spam bacon and spam; spam sausage spam spam bacon spam tomato and spam;

Vikings:	Spam spam spam spam...

Waitress:	...spam spam spam egg and spam; spam spam spam spam spam spam baked beans spam spam spam...

Vikings:	Spam! Lovely spam! Lovely spam!

Waitress:	...or Lobster Thermidor a Crevette with a mornay sauce served in a Provencale manner with shallots and aubergines garnished with truffle pate, brandy and with a fried egg on top and spam.

Wife:	Have you got anything without spam?

Waitress:	Well, there's spam egg sausage and spam, that's not got much spam in it.

Wife:	I don't want ANY spam!

Man:	Why can't she have egg bacon spam and sausage?

Wife:	THAT'S got spam in it!

Man:	Hasn't got as much spam in it as spam egg sausage and spam, has it?

Vikings:	Spam spam spam spam... (Crescendo through next few lines...)

Wife:	Could you do the egg bacon spam and sausage without the spam then?

Waitress:	Urgghh!

Wife:	What do you mean 'Urgghh'? I don't like spam!

Vikings:	Lovely spam! Wonderful spam!

Waitress:	Shut up!

Vikings:	Lovely spam! Wonderful spam!

Waitress:	Shut up! (Vikings stop) Bloody Vikings! You can't have egg bacon spam and sausage without the spam.

Wife:	I don't like spam!

Man:	Sshh, dear, don't cause a fuss. I'll have your spam. I love it. I'm having spam spam spam spam spam spam spam beaked beans spam spam spam and spam!

Vikings:	Spam spam spam spam. Lovely spam! Wonderful spam!

Waitress:	Shut up!! Baked beans are off.

Man:	Well could I have her spam instead of the baked beans then?

Waitress:	You mean spam spam spam spam spam spam... (but it is too late and the Vikings drown her words)

Vikings: (Singing elaborately...) Spam spam spam spam. Lovely spam! Wonderful spam! Spam spa-a-a-a-a-am spam spa-a-a-a-a-am spam. Lovely spam! Lovely spam! Lovely spam! Lovely spam! Lovely spam! Spam spam spam spam!


----------



## thetong6969 (Nov 23, 2008)

don't have it no more i used to have 3 spam n egg muffins every morning

as it was better for me than bacon with me being type1


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

.


----------

